# Rac v/s rbo



## hound dog (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok for 2011 RAC and RBO will be going head to head. The best out of 6 shoots. Lets see who the best of the best will be. We will post where the shoot downs will take place and the winner after every shoot. Man this is going to be a easy one to win.


----------



## hound dog (Dec 29, 2010)

Now this is club members not store staff shooters.


----------



## passthru24 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll see if I can find some club members ,,, All I have is mostly staff shooters.


----------



## passthru24 (Dec 29, 2010)

Wait , I got it....Don, Scott, DJ, Chuck, Jim, Country, Jerry, Steve, ... Thats your spankin ,,lol


----------



## Hunterrs (Dec 29, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Wait , I got it....Don, Scott, DJ, Chuck, Jim, Country, Jerry, Steve, ... Thats your spankin ,,lol



I ain't skeered of but one of them and he shoots multiple pins.  Figure it out hose dragger.  Dig a little deeper.


----------



## hound dog (Dec 29, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Wait , I got it....Don, Scott, DJ, Chuck, Jim, Country, Jerry, Steve, ... Thats your spankin ,,lol



think you got some on there that are not club members. Thay are staff shooters.


----------



## hound dog (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks like RBO is backing down.


----------



## killitgrillit (Dec 30, 2010)

Were not backing down, just sitting here letting you bump those gums alittle more so you don't cry so bad when your crawling back up on the porch to watch the BIG DOGS shoot.


----------



## passthru24 (Dec 30, 2010)

We don't ever back down.....besides I only see two shooters there....puppy dog and hunters. I don't think will have trouble with them two... Bring it on pound puppy....


----------



## killitgrillit (Dec 30, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> We don't ever back down.....besides I only see two shooters there....puppy dog and hunters. I don't think will have trouble with them two... Bring it on pound puppy....



Speak of the Devil's  here they are.


----------



## hound dog (Dec 31, 2010)

Don't yall worry about us we got back up. They just don't say to much and you know what they say about the quite ones. We picked two more club members that we will announce when the time is right.


----------



## Stroud Creek (Dec 31, 2010)

Scott are you going to be open Monday?


----------



## passthru24 (Dec 31, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Don't yall worry about us we got back up. They just don't say to much and you know what they say about the quite ones. We picked two more club members that we will announce when the time is right.



Oh yea we got afew shooters that we will be bringing also,,,,  Ohhhh we are so skerred


----------



## hound dog (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok see yall sun for our first shoot out.


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 20, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Ok see yall sun for our first shoot out.



Heck you already forfeited last sunday by not showing up!


----------



## badcompany (Jan 20, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Heck you already forfeited last sunday by not showing up!



Pretty sure our guy won that one.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 20, 2011)

badcompany said:


> Pretty sure our guy won that one.



Yep


1-RAC
0-RBO


----------



## hound dog (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like the RBO boys backed out on this next shoot we where bring out the big guns. Well guess we can just have fun now.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 23, 2011)

Yep the RBO guys did not show. It would not have mattered we shot lights out. Man what a day.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 23, 2011)

Good shootin boys, just letting ya'll get some practice in before ya'll get dissapointed.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 24, 2011)

Man that course at my lunch. This is going to be fun year in open.


----------

